# Audi 5000 Fuel System rebuilding



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

Decided to get my 5000 S Turbo back up and running. Currently it is sitting in Maine with not a lot of fuel rotting in the tank, fuel lines disintegrated when I had it running. So instead of tearing out the tank and getting a new factory one, I thought I should probably go for one of those aluminum 10 gallon or so drag racing cells. But the main question is which fuel pump should be selected, CIS pressures go up to 90 psi, and most of the electric ones I see online go up to 60psi or are rated in lph. Any help here ?


----------

